# Siding Installation: Charge by square or by job?



## UCC77 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm looking to see how you guys charge for siding installation. For this topic I'm referring to D4 Vinyl Siding. If you don't mind sharing, what do you charge per square for installation only?

While I'm asking, what about aluminum soffit and fascia? 

Typically I charge by the job, based off experience I figure about how long it will take to complete and provide an estimate. I've never charged by the square, but figure it might streamline things and make estimating straight forward.

Thanks!


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Straight pricing questions are taboo--

Bidding any job is best done on a job to job basis--while square foot pricing' might be a good way to figure your costs before writing a proposal--I never let the customer see that---

To much else goes into figuring the cost of a job---second floor ? Third floor?

And then you get the smart butt customer that remeasures the building and finds a few less SF---


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

Per window + per door + per square + per linear foot of fascia + per square of soffit + per piece of trim plus or minus for factor for complexity and number of cuts, rooflines, gables, etc. 

There is way too much variability from one building to the next not to account for higher and lower levels of complexity. 

If you bid by the square you might end up getting all the complex projects and lose all the simple and that will crush profitability because the more complex projects take longer and generate more waste.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

tree fidy sounds good


----------



## UCC77 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

When I do it both are taken into consideration. How squares of siding , ease of install, plus if I am able to use my manlift to do the job. But when the customer gets the bid it is by the completed job. And also all material on the job belongs to me, so any thing left over is mine.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I charge as much as possible


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I price jobs by production. Depending on the job, our siding crew might get 2 square an hour or 1/2 square an hour.

When I get to the end I check what my cost is per square. If I'm really high or low to look back at my production and make sure I'm not making a mistake.

Over time, this is how you develop your unit costs. But you need to accurately track your production. Then you can compare to your bid and see where things either went well, were status quo, or were a bust.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Do like most of us have done, try one way and go from there if you lose your butt try something different.
What works for one person might not work for you.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I figure the time, material, profit, and overhead. Then I usually go back and see what it is per sq. Just for reference. 
Replacement windows are the only thing I figure per unit. I have a price for 1st floor and a higher price for 2nd floor. I keep in mind anything that would make the job harder. Large shrubs in front of the windows for example. Then I adjust the price from there. The number of windows will affect the cost per unit also. 
There is a website that shows building/remodeling costs by zip code. Try googleing "cost calculator + by zip code" It will come up. I looked at yesterday. I don't go by that, but I do keep in mind what it says, in case a customer has been looking at install prices on the internet. It's not too far off.


----------

